# Identical Twins - one not doing well



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

I am hoping someone can help.
I posted this on ask a nurse but then thought it may be more appopriate here
I am 6+6 weeks pregnant today and had a scan.
They saw 2 heartbeats, one embryo measuring 8.1mm which is perfect for 6+6 and one that measures 5.7mm which is at the size of 6+2 gestation.
Also the smaller foetus has a dilated yolk sac, and the lady who scanned me told me she was not optimistic.

I know lots of women lose one twin and the other continues well, but in my case there is only one gestation sac, ie it appears they are identical twins.

Is it possible that if the smaller one doesn't make it, that the stronger one continues?
I know with identical twins there are added complications, just wondering if there are any success stories out there of just one surviving.

Dissy x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Sometimes the second twin just gets reabsorbed or calcifies and just stays there.  I am not a doctor but i would not have thought there would be a problem at this stage of pregnancy, later in pregnancy yes there would.  You never know the second twin may catch up.....

Good luck

Jan


----------

